# dvd writer



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 18, 2008)

i want to buy a new dvd writer..which brand would be best? please tell me the price ranges also..


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wrong section of posting,dude.

Go for samsung octaedge drives,they offer good performance.
Model no : SH - S203


----------



## mikeon (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I just bought a Sony DRU-840A 3 days ago for Rs 1300... works really fine...


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

Asus rocks these days your preference should be first asus then lite on then samsung. sony driver r a big no


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 19, 2008)

LiteOn 20x With Lightscribe ... Rs 1400/-


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 19, 2008)

I go with cool G5. The recently released Samsung SH-S203 (SATA) is adjudged best by Digit and finds a place in Didgital Tools A-list.Reviews by other magazines are also favourable. I shall be buying one tom.

As regards Liteon, which was always my favourite, the recent crop has been too noisy and many have compared it to a speeding truck or vrooming mixie. My personal experience also goes with it.So I have decided to change my allegiance.  Sony, I believe is mostly rebadged Liteon. I wouldn't take a risk.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

^Noisy is true my friend.If you don't like noisy drives then stay away from Lite-On.They are painfully noisy.Even more so with CD reading.My Lite-On has slowly started coughing up with problem after 10 months now.So can't vouch for Lite-on's credibility at this point.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dont ever go fr Samsung Drives.. The tray prob wil make u crazy.. 

Sony Drives r not at all noisy nd giv gud performance.. so go fr it !


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 19, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Dont ever go fr Samsung Drives.. The tray prob wil make u crazy..



The newer samsung drives,don't give tray problems.


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

and samsung and LG drives have real good performance. I have seen my friends LG could read even a few which my sony wasnt reading.
And I have seen same for samsung drives. After a good write what really matters is even better read capability.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> The newer samsung drives,don't give tray problems.



r u sure coz my earlier one gave a lot and still too its giving prbs...i was lookin for a new one of liteon , but now on ur words ,  shud i go again for samsung ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 19, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> r u sure coz my earlier one gave a lot and still too its giving prbs...i was lookin for a new one of liteon , but now on ur words ,  shud i go again for samsung ?



Me too faced tray problems with samsung earlier.But some 6 months ago a friend of mine bought a octaedge drive.It has no tray issues.The performance is also good.
I use a liteon,which is also good.Yeah,but let me warn you it makes some humming noise when spinning. If u can bear then it's no prob.

Both are equally good.I will say just pick any one which suits u.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ the new drives from Lite-on cause more troubles, not just noisy....my first Lite-on LH20A1P had no problems........but the same models which I had brought for ma frnds lately hav disk burning troubles too.....and Lite-on drives shows problems in reading some Mask disks( like Zebronics driver CDs for my gamepads  )

........and my Lite-on drive after 8 months of use now started showing tray complaints and refuses to eject at at times lately. But when it comes to performance, no one can bet Lite-on.....its the fastest drive that I hav used so far in ma life, and hav the lowest number of disk burning failures.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Me too faced tray problems with samsung earlier.But some 6 months ago a friend of mine bought a octaedge drive.It has no tray issues.The performance is also good.
> I use a liteon,which is also good.Yeah,but let me warn you it makes some humming noise when spinning. If u can bear then it's no prob.
> 
> Both are equally good.I will say just pick any one which suits u.



Will go for the samsung ... i read its review and it was mentioned that it can push a CD to 100 mins with causing any damage


----------



## utsav (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen many guys supporting the octoedge feature of samsung drives but the fact is i have lost a octoedge combo drive ,and two octoedge dvd writer. so i switched to asus and its running great and its very silent. samsung launched a 22x drive too which is worthless even if they have overspeed burning capacity on low speed media as dvd burning at 22x is bound to cause problems.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ I too hav lost many Samsung drives including Octoedge Combo drives........but the new Octoedge drives r manufactured by NEC for Samsung....so u can see the difference in performance and quality put forward by NEC on the new drives from samsung.


----------



## Akshay (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 for Samsung octoedge.. Reviews suggest it is a better writer then Moser baer/Liteon


----------



## acewin (Apr 9, 2008)

any suggestions for IDE based writer,
I have to buy one, I got box to put in to make it external writer as my sony isnt working good now, it can read but not write. dont know the issue with it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

All the above suggested drives are IDE based.
Pick up any Samsung octoedge & make it external.


----------



## acewin (Apr 11, 2008)

do you mean to say the they are available bothin SATA and IDE or anything in particular.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes.BOth SATA & PATA i.e IDE.


----------

